# HELP w/ wiring



## LLLarry (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi All,
My 3 rail layout has about 20 Atlas O 21st century switches. My operating system is MTH's DCS system. I would like all my switches to be wired to my control panel with toggles showing red and green lights. Also I would like to have the option to operate my switches by using my DCS remote. HOW IN THE HECK DO I DO THE WIRING ?????????
thanks in advance for any help.
Larry


----------



## LLLarry (Apr 7, 2011)

*Help with wiring my switches*



LLLarry said:


> Hi All,
> My 3 rail layout has about 20 Atlas O 21st century switches. My operating system is MTH's DCS system. I would like all my switches to be wired to my control panel with toggles showing red and green lights. Also I would like to have the option to operate my switches by using my DCS remote. HOW IN THE HECK DO I DO THE WIRING ?????????
> thanks in advance for any help.
> Larry


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

LLLarry said:


> Hi All,
> My 3 rail layout has about 20 Atlas O 21st century switches. My operating system is MTH's DCS system. I would like all my switches to be wired to my control panel with toggles showing red and green lights. Also I would like to have the option to operate my switches by using my DCS remote. HOW IN THE HECK DO I DO THE WIRING ?????????
> thanks in advance for any help.
> Larry


I see no one responded.

I don't have atlas O maybe this will help a little?
If anything it will bump the thread.

http://www.atlasrr.com/wiring.htm

http://www.atlaso.com/reviews/mrntrack.htm


B&M might know, but he doesn't post much anymore, Tman? Gunjohn?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have Atlas switches, so I'm a bust too.  Ask me how to wire Lionel switches.


----------



## LLLarry (Apr 7, 2011)

hi to - big ed and gunrunnerjohn,
thanks for getting back to me - the Atlas sits are a start
larry


----------

